# SuperValu Breaks Options



## Firehead (11 Aug 2008)

Hi, I'm just wondering what your opinion would be on the following options for a mid-week break through the SuperValu stamps.  It's for a couple & 2 year old child, distance not a problem, just looking for nice child-friendly hotel.  We've narrowed down the options to:
Shereton Hotel, Athlone,
Clayton Hotel, Galway,
Plaza Hotel, Killarney,
Skellig Hotel, Dingle.


----------



## Plek Trum (11 Aug 2008)

The Skellig is quite child friendly and have a kiddies club during the summer, free to guests.  There's a nice but small pool there and the spa is very good!  On a different note, it is a slight walk just outside the town so bear this in mind if you are hoping to have a few drinks in Dingle itself.


----------



## shesells (11 Aug 2008)

The Clayton hotel is at Ballybritt (where the race course is) in Galway which is also quite a way out.

I would lean towards the Skellig or the Plaza, I like Sheratons for me but they don't strike me as particularly child friendly, more business traveller.


----------



## TreeTiger (11 Aug 2008)

shesells said:


> I like Sheratons for me but they don't strike me as particularly child friendly


I stayed in the Sheraton Fota Island last year and the service was so poor I wouldn't go near another Sheraton Hotel unless I was really stuck.  Maybe I'm being unfair but it was the worst service I've ever come across.  I also remember thinking I wouldn't like to be there with kids, the swimming pool was quite cold, and kids were only allowed between 9am - 11am and 4pm - 6pm.  That said maybe the one in Athlone is different - have you tried looking at TripAdvisor for reviews?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (11 Aug 2008)

The Carlton Kinsale was pretty good and the Clarion in Sligo was also very good.


----------



## coleen (11 Aug 2008)

I would go with the plaza if the weather stays as is ,there is much more to do in Killarney when weather is bad and the Plaza is brill, skellig is good too but much more dependant on a nice day.In Killarney there is a childs play centre plus Cinema and the water bus. They are all great value so enjoy.


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Aug 2008)

Think you can get reviews of hotels on  and www.venere.com


----------

